# Versitility in the Stumpgrinding Business!



## Fairbanks Stump (Mar 31, 2012)

"Yes I Can!" is My favorite line at Fairbanksstumpgrinders.com. I work a 5 month industry in Alaska where, through Marketing and Salesmanship I grind more stumps than anyone in the state by a very wide margin both commercially and residentially. Last year I ground 6847 stumps in 5.5 months! 

In May I load up My Alpine Magnum in the Bed of my Dodge, And hook up my trailer with the Carlton 7015 and I don't unhook it till mid October. Every where I go I carry both Stump Grinders and can literally do "Any Stump, Any time, Any Where" my old customers recommend me because of my versatility, My new customers like my can do attitude and willingness to get 'er done" and my competition wonders why they get to watch the young and the restless every morning when they used to be working!

Further I carry my chain saw and pole saw as well as an ample amount of fuel for everything. So if my customers dont have any stumps currently I'm not afraid to make some :msp_biggrin:


----------



## a_lopa (Mar 31, 2012)

Im happy to pull my tow behind around and blast out the big stump and leave the small/cheap/bad access and underpaid stumps to the bottom feeders.

:boss:


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (Mar 31, 2012)

a_lopa said:


> Im happy to pull my tow behind around and blast out the big stump and leave the small/cheap/bad access and underpaid stumps to the bottom feeders.
> 
> :boss:



I used to say the same thing until I started getting paid the same for the small ones in the back yard as I do for the big ones on the front. Just more bucks to the bottom line at the end of the year!


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Mar 31, 2012)

Fairbanks Stump said:


> "Yes I Can!" is My favorite line at Fairbanksstumpgrinders.com. I work a 5 month industry in Alaska where, through Marketing and Salesmanship I grind more stumps than anyone in the state by a very wide margin both commercially and residentially. Last year I ground 6847 stumps in 5.5 months!
> 
> In May I load up My Alpine Magnum in the Bed of my Dodge, And hook up my trailer with the Carlton 7015 and I don't unhook it till mid October. Every where I go I carry both Stump Grinders and can literally do "Any Stump, Any time, Any Where" my old customers recommend me because of my versatility, My new customers like my can do attitude and willingness to get 'er done" and my competition wonders why they get to watch the young and the restless every morning when they used to be working!
> 
> Further I carry my chain saw and pole saw as well as an ample amount of fuel for everything. So if my customers dont have any stumps currently I'm not afraid to make some :msp_biggrin:



WOW THATS FANTASTIC....

5.5 months equal 165 days equals 41.5 stumps per day....tell me what kind of vitamins you are taking, as an old man i need all the help i can get..

Bob...


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (Apr 1, 2012)

*Vitamin W - work*



OLD MAN GRINDER said:


> WOW THATS FANTASTIC....
> 
> 5.5 months equal 165 days equals 41.5 stumps per day....tell me what kind of vitamins you are taking, as an old man i need all the help i can get..
> 
> Bob...



Early to bed early to rise work like hell and advertise! I spend around 25k in advertising, my average is higher than that because I generally take Sundays off if I can and in July Saturday's as well. A summer day it is not uncommon to start at 7:00 and get to bed around 11:00pm 
The season is short I need to make all I can as quick as possible!


----------



## mikewhite85 (Apr 26, 2012)

That's a lot of stumps. Do you have staff or go solo?

I have an alpine as well. Love it. It got me out of a huge jam the other day when my 252 couldn't grind the material touching the curb- and concrete was going to be poured there the next day! Also brought it through a house into a small courtyard on Monday. It has paid for itself over many times. 

Just ordered the wheels to make things a little easier.


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (Feb 24, 2013)

mikewhite85 said:


> That's a lot of stumps. Do you have staff or go solo?
> 
> I have an alpine as well. Love it. It got me out of a huge jam the other day when my 252 couldn't grind the material touching the curb- and concrete was going to be poured there the next day! Also brought it through a house into a small courtyard on Monday. It has paid for itself over many times.
> 
> Just ordered the wheels to make things a little easier.



I primarily work alone My son comes with me to fill in the holes on busier days and on days that I need to make the stumps ,,,ie cut trees it is helpful to have his help!


----------



## 26newtreeguy (Feb 25, 2013)

I was wounding How many hour you have on you stump grinder? Hows the weather up their?


----------



## Tundra Man Mike (Feb 25, 2013)

When you get to Wasilla area..... I will buy breakfast or coffee. We have common goals. 

I had a bad year. Not due to my business... . I had a couple friends pass that took up considerable time. I got about 3 months. One was very good. 

I do 84 stumps in one job and 1 bush in another. Referrals are 85% of my base now. I don't have to turn them down. They wait for me.

Don't beat your machine up. Have spare parts in the truck. Keep your stuff and your mind clear. Grind with an IPod.... it makes the long days go fast til payday. 

KNOW WHEN TO TURN A JOB DOWN!


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (Feb 25, 2013)

*which one?*



26newtreeguy said:


> I was wounding How many hour you have on you stump grinder? Hows the weather up their?



I have 3855 hrs on my 4400-4 carlton I have 946 on my 7015 and my alpine Magnum dosnt have an hour meter on it but I use it about 45-50 hrs a year.


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (Feb 25, 2013)

Tundra Man Mike said:


> When you get to Wasilla area..... I will buy breakfast or coffee. We have common goals.
> 
> I had a bad year. Not due to my business... . I had a couple friends pass that took up considerable time. I got about 3 months. One was very good.
> 
> ...



I'm in Wasilla Regularly the site doesn't like it when we post our websites or phone numbers but I am easy to find Fairbanks Stump Grinders on Face book or my company name all as one word .com feel free to call me any time Id love to talk trees or stumps With you


----------

